# Leaking water inside when in rains or at car wash



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2005)

I cleaned the drain plug on the passenger side but I have not been able to locate the one on the driver side. HELP :bawling:


----------



## tiloulou330i (Jan 3, 2006)

yo it might be the vapor barrier on the doors.try to locate where the water is coming from.if it's coming under thepanel then you have an unsealed vapor barrier:thumbup:


----------



## Luthuli (Mar 8, 2006)

Chk the trunk. I found that the welded metal attaching my trunk to its arm, was loose and water could leak into the trunk and down the floor boards.
With water you can never be too sure!


----------



## minimouse (Oct 21, 2008)

*Water sippage*



tiloulou330i said:


> yo it might be the vapor barrier on the doors.try to locate where the water is coming from.if it's coming under thepanel then you have an unsealed vapor barrier:thumbup:


I have water sipping into the cabin from both the left and right rear doors of my 325i and through the plastic panel as suggested. Can you explain what is the vapor barrier and how do I fix the problem?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

minimouse said:


> I have water sipping into the cabin from both the left and right rear doors of my 325i and through the plastic panel as suggested. Can you explain what is the vapor barrier and how do I fix the problem?


The vapor barrier is a plastic sheet that is glued to the door. It can come loose over time. It is located behind the door panel. You have to remove the door panel to get to the vapor barrier. Search the forums. I'm sure there are many threads about removing the door panel.


----------



## minimouse (Oct 21, 2008)

*Drain Plug*



[email protected] said:


> I cleaned the drain plug on the passenger side but I have not been able to locate the one on the driver side. HELP :bawling:


How can I get to the drain plug?

Cheers.


----------



## warrie (Aug 16, 2008)

i have the same exact problem, wether rain or carwash u name it. in my case my rear driver side carpet gets wet sometimes soaked, its starting to attract mosquitoes! i suspect its a seal called a vapor barrier losing its stickyness.


----------



## cowboyjunkie (Apr 12, 2007)

*leak driver side windshield*

My A Pillar ( I think) by the driver side windshield has water that drips down as well. I cant figure out where the drain is either. It might be aroung the sunroof somewhere.


----------

